

Nice Neighbors – A Web Game for Science - vinchuco
http://cstaecker.fairfield.edu/~cstaecker/neighbors/

======
Yen
On chrome on android, the light blue background does not stay in place, but
instead moves with nodes as they are dragged.

------
touristtam
that would be nice to have a bigger work space on desktop. 800*400 is quite
small.

